# Intigrated V60 phone



## sparvis (Sep 3, 2004)

I recently purchased a 545I. I did not get the intigrated phone, but would like to add it now. I understand the car is pre-wired for the phone, what else is needed, or do I just buy the phone. It seems I would need a special kit. Has anyone added the phone and how did it cost. Thanks for any suggestions and comments. :dunno:


----------



## DotBalm (Jul 27, 2004)

I've seen a narrative with detailed photos of this process on this web site, including disassembly, installation, reassembly. I believe it was posted this summer, hope that helps.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

sparvis said:


> I recently purchased a 545I. I did not get the intigrated phone, but would like to add it now. I understand the car is pre-wired for the phone, what else is needed, or do I just buy the phone. It seems I would need a special kit. Has anyone added the phone and how did it cost. Thanks for any suggestions and comments. :dunno:


Here's a link to the installation instructions:
http://members.cox.net/jeffnin2/5series_cpt9000_install.pdf

Here you can look up, and download all the installation instructions for all BMW's:
www.bmwwireless.com
Login: bmwna
Pass: digital

The parts needed is:
1) Eject Box, BMW Part # 84-11-6-946-537 (this part number changes if you order a V60 with a CDMA or TDMA platform. The V60 GSM phone is slightly thinner)
2) Wire Pigtail, BMW Part # 51-16-7-060-175
and a BMW Motorola V60 phone. (I have read other than a BMW phone will work, but BMW will not program your TCU unless it is a BMW phone)
The Eject Box replaces the removable box in the center armrest, and is where the phone goes.
The Wire Pigtail needs to be connected to the pre-wired connector which is accessed behind the rear a/c vents. This is a fairly complex procedure.
There is a post on this board with good instructions and pictures, as DotBalm said, by someone who did the procedure himself, and then took the car in to BMW to have the programming completed, though I don't recall where/when it is either.
Once the Eject Box is installed, and the Wire Pigtail connected, there is also a connection to the roof antenna which must be connected, which is located near the TCU, inside the trunk, behind the L/R lens assembly.
Then, the TCU must to be programmed by a DIS Tester to recognize the phone, and complete the software update so it is compatible with your idrive system.
I had mine done at BMW, total cost was:
Eject Box------------------------$130.00
Wire Pigtail-------------------------22.50
Motorola V60 GSM-----------------595.00
Installation and Programming-------192.00

Once completed, it integrates flawlessly with the idrive and voice commands.


----------



## sparvis (Sep 3, 2004)

kd:

Thanks for all the information! I believe you have answered my questions. I will not want to attempt this myself, so I think I will take to BMW and have it done. The cost seems a little high, but I want it done right. 

One more question, how is the quality of the voice communication?

Thanks again.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

sparvis said:


> kd:
> 
> Thanks for all the information! I believe you have answered my questions. I will not want to attempt this myself, so I think I will take to BMW and have it done. The cost seems a little high, but I want it done right.
> 
> ...


I've had my phone now for 8 months and have had no problems with voice quality or integration. Some members have reported an echo on the receiver's end, but I've not had that issue. My link is referenced in kd2789's post, however, I was able to save the $595 by using my existing v60i phone instead of purchasing the same one from BMW. Here is a link to my post on another board showing the integration with iDrive and some pics: http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e60/4852226-1.html

I would have preferred bluetooth, but this wasn't available in 2004.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

sparvis said:


> One more question, how is the quality of the voice communication?
> Thanks again.


Mine is crystal clear :thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

kd2789mo said:


> Here's a link to the installation instructions:
> http://members.cox.net/jeffnin2/5series_cpt9000_install.pdf
> 
> Here you can look up, and download all the installation instructions for all BMW's:
> ...


Actually, any V60i will work and BMW will program it into your TCU if you have ASSIST. :thumbup:


----------

